# therapy



## entranc3d (Apr 28, 2013)

questioning if my tharapy is actually helping. I live in a small town and available therapists are limited. I'm not really sure what to do. If I should try and find someone else or keep going for now and see how it goes. Feel like I'm not going frequently enough and my issues are not being worked on.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

What type of therapy is it? How frequently are you going? Is it for social anxiety?


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

entranc3d said:


> questioning if my tharapy is actually helping. I live in a small town and available therapists are limited. I'm not really sure what to do. If I should try and find someone else or keep going for now and see how it goes. Feel like I'm not going frequently enough and my issues are not being worked on.


This type of therapy has been of use to me.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

loumon said:


> This type of therapy has been of use to me.


Cool video. :clap I completely agree with the guy's premise that DE-pression is the opposite of EX-pression.

I express in a different way (inner child writing, which leads to the outward expression of buried emotions).

It also reminds me of Arthur Janov's Primal Therapy--they actually use soundproofed rooms. The idea is to let that buried, repressed crap/feelings out, which in itself relieves you. Like the neurosis isn't caused by the feelings themselves--it's caused by holding the feelings in/not expressing them.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Haha omg Loumon I'd have looked at that video's first few frames and not given it a chance if it weren't for Pam saying it was good. But I watched it and listened, and it's good and it's true. It's exactly what I learned from years of having to get up and face another day, against all the voices that tell me I've failed and that everything is wrong with me.



> I completely agree with the guy's premise that DE-pression is the opposite of EX-pression.


I didn't pick up on this part in the video (did I watch the right video? or is this Pam bringing it all together?) BUT I couldn't agree more. I felt like I was dying today. Like I just couldn't go on. Then I started singing with abandon. Whatever I wanted. Even that little EX-pression (of breath, of emotion, of the _right to sing_ out loud) physically and psychically healed me enough to get up and do stuff.



> Like the neurosis isn't caused by the feelings themselves--it's caused by holding the feelings in/not expressing them.


Pam, I believe that. I have so much shame that holding the feelings in is safer than expressing them. I am terrified of the consequences and discomfort involved in expressing my real feelings and not being able to control what comes out. And since I have a hard time not doing that when interacting, I avoid people. It's kind of like how I avoid doodling in front of other people, because I look at my artwork or doodles and see my innermost feelings staring right back at me. I don't want others seeing that. I don't trust, and I don't know how to not feel infernally angry and go on the attack if I even sense scorn (a shamed self behavior.) So I try to avoid getting into the situation. Getting into such a situation in the first place is what I'm afraid of.


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

Pam said:


> Cool video. :clap I completely agree with the guy's premise that DE-pression is the opposite of EX-pression.
> 
> I express in a different way (inner child writing, which leads to the outward expression of buried emotions).
> 
> It also reminds me of Arthur Janov's Primal Therapy--they actually use soundproofed rooms. The idea is to let that buried, repressed crap/feelings out, which in itself relieves you. Like the neurosis isn't caused by the feelings themselves--it's caused by holding the feelings in/not expressing them.


I think that Dr. Janov's therapy should be more widely used rather than pills.


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

popeet said:


> Haha omg Loumon I'd have looked at that video's first few frames and not given it a chance if it weren't for Pam saying it was good. But I watched it and listened, and it's good and it's true. It's exactly what I learned from years of having to get up and face another day, against all the voices that tell me I've failed and that everything is wrong with me.
> 
> I didn't pick up on this part in the video (did I watch the right video? or is this Pam bringing it all together?) BUT I couldn't agree more. I felt like I was dying today. Like I just couldn't go on. Then I started singing with abandon. Whatever I wanted. Even that little EX-pression (of breath, of emotion, of the _right to sing_ out loud) physically and psychically healed me enough to get up and do stuff.
> 
> Pam, I believe that. I have so much shame that holding the feelings in is safer than expressing them. I am terrified of the consequences and discomfort involved in expressing my real feelings and not being able to control what comes out. And since I have a hard time not doing that when interacting, I avoid people. It's kind of like how I avoid doodling in front of other people, because I look at my artwork or doodles and see my innermost feelings staring right back at me. I don't want others seeing that. I don't trust, and I don't know how to not feel infernally angry and go on the attack if I even sense scorn (a shamed self behavior.) So I try to avoid getting into the situation. Getting into such a situation in the first place is what I'm afraid of.


Hahaha Elliott sometimes does come off as an arrogant and egotistical person, but if you view a few of his videos you can see that he's helpful and a kind soul. Btw, he has nearly 1000 videos on youtube that nearly cover all topics of self help. The ex-pression and de-pression is from the 'exercises for depression'


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

It was mainly the musclebound near nakedness and weights/gym that made me avert my eyes and go 'uh oh'! I quite like him, it's more like he's self-assured because it's not about him, it's about a compassionate reality that he has awakened to.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Oops, yeah I must've liked him enough to watch more than one video, and forgot, so the quote was in a different video.


----------

